# NEW YORK | Lantern House | 21 fl | 10 fl | T/O



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

*Developer: *Related Cos.
*Architect: *Rem Koolhaas

*Related purchased site with 2 lots for $205m in May 14’*
http://commercialobserver.com/2014/12/deutsche-bank-finances-related-high-line-acquisition/














*We Hear…*
http://nypost.com/2015/02/04/we-hear-10/




> That starchitect power on the High Line is getting crowded.
> Gimme Shelter has learned exclusively that developer *The Related Companies has hired Rem Koolhaas to design their new High Line project on W. 18th St.*
> 
> They are also developing the *Zaha Hadid* building at 520 W. 28th St. *Thomas Juul-Hansen* also designed two towers with a long, gallery-like shared lobby underneath the High Line at 505 W. 19th St.



Excited that Related tapped Koolhaas! He’s perfect to design a tower at the Highline.


----------



## Ghostface79 (Jun 27, 2013)

Very excited about that one. I'm surprised it took that long for Rem Koolhaas to be tapped for a job in the city.
With that, Zaha's building and the studio Gang building, the high line is finally getting its pop back.


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

Yes! So excited to see what Koolhaas cooks up. The High Line will have so many prominent architects of today's era represented all in one place. If Herzog joins the mix that'd be even better...though they _are_ doing something not too far on West Side Drive.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Love the location: Rem Koolhaas vs. Frank Gehry and Jean Nouvel.


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Weird how there's still surface parking lots in NYC.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Weird how there's still surface parking lots in NYC.


It's common when owners hold out for top dollar. Every owner of every lot in Manhattan has received numerous offers. When the money's right, they'll sell. And the carrying costs of a parking lot are low compared with empty buildings that earn no income but have sky high property taxes.


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Weird how there's still surface parking lots in NYC.


This area, like the whole far west side, was a crappy wasteland ten years ago

Anyway, great news re: Rem K!


----------



## Tia-TaTi (Feb 8, 2015)

..


----------



## LondoniumLex (Aug 2, 2014)

HFZ might contribute to the starchitecture!

http://nypost.com/2015/02/10/monumental-developments-on-the-horizon-for-eleventh-avenue/

http://nypost.com/2015/02/10/monumental-developments-on-the-horizon-for-eleventh-avenue/


Ziel Feldman has now revealed two designs he is toying with for the upcoming 76 11th Ave. between 17th and 18th streets.
Speaking to the Young Men’s/Women’s Real Estate Association Tuesday in Midtown, he said the address could change also.
It is, of course, contingent on branding and culturally superstitious buyers. The Chinese “love eights,” Feldman noted, while 18 is “Chai” and luck for Jewish folks. (Or he could go the patriotic route with 17/76, but that’s just me.)
Feldman, head of HFZ Capital, is in contract to close in April on his purchase of the full block — a former parking lot — from Edison Properties. The possibly record land price, which Feldman declined to discuss, has been previously reported to be $600 million to $700 million and comes with the right to develop more than 760,000 square feet of residential, retail and hotel space.
The fiscally cautious Feldman, who said “Brooklyn scares us” with land pricing at $400 a foot and lower sales prices, was willing however, to take an even higher-stakes gamble with a dramatic project and higher costs — but that would garner higher sales prices.
That’s because it’s all about location — sandwiched between the High Line and Hudson River, both of which border the site to the east and west respectively (along with Chelsea Piers), while to the north is the iceberg-like low-rise IAC building.
A drone-created video shows long-range views as the prospective project rises to 38 stories and 400 feet — it would be a lost trifle in Midtown.
Feldman has very rough preliminary proposals in-hand for a two-building development from both Rem Koolhaas and Bjarke Ingels (founder of firm BIG), whose pyramid design for Durst at 12th Avenue and West 57th Street is currently getting some windows.
No one has been hired, and nothing is inked or set in brick for the full block site. Both architects have suggested somewhat triangular structures that won’t block views.
BIG’s is a low building for a hotel and retail and a higher one with more bulk at the top for the tower closest to the water. The project will include a small park while a porte cochere could run between the buildings.
“We have two buildings and need to make sure they don’t face each other,” Feldman added, drawing laughs when he referenced the nearby Standard Hotel as being “built for voyeurism and for having sex in the windows” — and not what he wanted for his project.
He will also be targeting smaller units as he says condominium buyers are worried more about the total costs than the square footage.


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

400 feet! That's pretty tall for the area. And as much as I'm a fan of BIG I really hope they choose Koolhaas. Bjarke already has his pyramid on 57th street.


----------



## Vertical_Gotham (Mar 1, 2013)

^ This is for a site next to Related Cos/Koolhaas project and since Koolhaas is developing it (511-525 West 18th), I think BIG should get tabbed for HFZ's site. (76th 11th)

*76 11th Ave*
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799081


----------



## bodegavendetta (May 5, 2014)

Vertical_Gotham said:


> ^ This is for a site next to Related Cos/Koolhaas project and since Koolhaas is developing it (511-525 West 18th), I think BIG should get tabbed for HFZ's site. (76th 11th)
> 
> *76 11th Ave*
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1799081


Ah! Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Dany_SM (Jan 15, 2015)

https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/mark...opments-ready-take-shape-next-high-line/13888


----------



## Dany_SM (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## towerpower123 (Feb 12, 2013)

This ridiculous thing was planned for the site, but the design has changed to allow for 4 times the density according to NYYimby.








https://therealdeal.com/2016/08/06/yet-another-high-concept-green-building-imagined-along-the-high-line/

That second building will be 22 stories high.
https://therealdeal.com/2016/12/22/related-planning-large-second-condo-building-on-high-line-site/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

New stuff for *515 West 18th Street* 



Ghostface79 said:


> Along the high line..
> 
> *Thomas Heatherwick Designs Bubble-Wrapped Condos to Saddle Up Next to the High Line*
> 
> https://www.cityrealty.com/nyc/market-insight/features/future-nyc/thomas-heatherwick-designs-bubble-wrapped-condos-saddle-up-next-high-line/15223


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=144414487#post144414487


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

The High Line is really turning into a collection of Netherlands architecture. :lol:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Similar to the same architect's Silo Hotel/Zeitz Museum in Cape Town, which turned out a masterpiece both inside and out


----------



## uakoops (Aug 11, 2009)

will someone let some air out of that thing before it pops


----------



## gdipasqu (Oct 13, 2009)

any news ?


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

This project is right next to the Bjarke towers, so you can check the thread for those for updates on this project.

https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=157101114#post157101114


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

gdipasqu said:


> any news ?


 Forgot we had a thread for this in this section. The smaller tower has topped off and the taller one is rising.


----------



## gdipasqu (Oct 13, 2009)

*April 2019*

Some updates 

Facade mockup complete.



















JB_Slope From Yimby

They ve started to put the windows since April 2019









bkhights from Yimby

Detail shots of brick work, and window on the facade.


















infoshare from Yimby


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://newyorkyimby.com/2019/05/th...ng-up-at-515-west-18th-street-in-chelsea.html


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

New Construction by Brule Laker, on Flickr


515 W. 18th Street by Brule Laker, on Flickr


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Bulging Sculptural Windows At Heatherwick’s 515 West 18th Street Nearing Completion, In Chelsea*




































































> SOURCE: https://www.newyorkyimby.com/2019/0...8th-street-nearing-completion-in-chelsea.html​


​


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

> SOURCE: https://forum.newyorkyimby.com/t/ne...8th-st-lantern-house-250-ft-21-floors/212/172​


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

> SOURCE: https://www.instagram.com/p/B4UfkOopJSe/​


----------



## uakoops (Aug 11, 2009)

Yukkk! Looks like something out of a low-grade Steampunk horror movie.


----------



## DiogoBaptista (May 6, 2011)

*Heatherwick Studio unveils glass lobby joining High Line condos Lantern House*









































> SOURCE: https://www.dezeen.com/2019/12/04/lantern-house-lobby-pavilion-heatherwick-studio-high-line/​


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Installation of Signature Windows on Thomas Heatherwick's Lantern House Wrapping Up in Chelsea - New York YIMBY


Window installation is nearly complete on Thomas Heatherwick's Lantern House, a 181-unit development by Related Companies at 515 West 18th Street.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Lantern House reveals its private garden, a woodsy oasis tucked beneath the High Line*


> As construction wraps up on Thomas Heatherwick’s condo project on the High Line, new images were released of the building’s “secret” garden. Located at 515 West 18th Street, Lantern House consists of two towers that straddle either side of the elevated park. The recently completed garden, envisioned by Hollander Design to resemble a woodland oasis, sits directly under the High Line and next to the freestanding lobby that links the towers.
> 
> The courtyard garden uses lots of plantings, including a grove of Sweetbay Magnolias and maple trees, to contrast against the steel beams of the High Line directly above it. Due to the lack of natural light, Hollander Design chose special plants that work well in shade, including a mix of those native to the Northeast region.











Lantern House reveals its private garden, a woodsy oasis tucked beneath the High Line | 6sqft


The recently completed garden, envisioned by Hollander Design to resemble a woodland oasis, sits directly under the High Line and next to the freestanding lobby that links the two towers.




www.6sqft.com


----------

